# Temporary accommodation in Berlin



## detzey

Hello,

I'm going to be studying in Berlin for 8 weeks starting on the 1st of June and I'm looking for accommodation for this period.

Problem is that everything from AirBnB seems really overpriced, like more than €1,000 per month for a room in a flatshare! I'm sure this is overpriced, especially for Berlin.

I also tried wg-gesucht.de but on my first contact there I almost fell prey to a scammer. 

Is there anyone here who's been through this and could maybe point me to a agency that lets flats on a temporary basis?

I did find some online but after I almost got scammed I am afraid of dealing with a company without any recommendations.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Tellus

Hi,

if you type in "wohnen auf Zeit" you' ll get some more ads like Zeit-Raum Wohnkonzepte Berlin: News
or furnished flats, apartments, rooms, houses - HomeCompany Berlin - Agency for temporary furnished accommodation
or Mitwohnzentrale Berlin – kostenlose online Mitwohnzentrale in Berlin

good luck and enjoy Berlin
Tellus


----------



## Tommi6473

If you have a bit more to spend try farawayhome.de. I found my apartment there.

Best, 
Thomas


----------



## KlausWelch

hi, also you should try to look in the berlin newspapers. There you find sometimes realy good offers. 

look for the keyword "wg´s in berlin", i think you should find something


----------



## steinmannduarte

It all depends on the advance with which you search. I found really cheap things in Berlin, on airbnb but I searched 3 months in advance.


----------

